# Sounds real good to have a beekeeping forum.



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
 Sounds real good to have a beekeeping forum.

Maybe some time you could post some pictures and explain about just how things work in a hive, or the differences of the types of bees.

Why some hives are bigger than others etc.

Some of us know nothing about beekeeping.


bumpus


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bumpus:

The bigger the hive, the harder the bees have to work to keep their brood warm, so you don't want to get too big too soon. 

On the other hand, if the bees think they don't have ENOUGH room, they will swarm, taking much of their honey with them. To make a swarm, queens are raised, and when the queens fly out to find a new hive about half of the hive will go with them after loading up their nectar stomachs with honey. When you figure that a hive that is swarming MIGHT send out more than one swarm, each with it's new queen, you can figure out that it really depletes the hive. There are always SOME bees left, with a queen, but if half of the hive leaves, followed by half of what is left, followed by half of what is THEN left.....And figure that every bee is loaded with as much honey as she can carry.....

People who want a good honey harvest try to prevent swarming by not letting the hive get crowded. Besides, the nectar has to be evaporated into honey, which takes up a fair amount of space.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

there is are a lot of beekeeping sites out there with pictures and instructions. i particularly like beemaster.com. see the links in my sticky and enjoy,

justgojumpit


----------



## chickflick (Oct 20, 2003)

Oh.. goody!! Beekeeping forum.. YAY!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Bumpus we're brand new at bees ourselves, but we are posting pictures on our website and I'm trying to explain in captions what we're doing as we progress along. I'm going to go back sometime this week and post a list of what we bought to start with, and how much it cost. Anyway, I'd posted a link to them before but if you didn't see it, just click on the bee section from the link below.


----------

